# What is your lowest fare?



## perry470 (Dec 8, 2016)

I've been using the destination filter for awhile now to help my daily 30-mile commute (carpool lane) a little better. I've been consistently getting at least one rider each trip, sometimes two. Today I picked up someone near where I live and going to near where I work. It's perfect because I earn more and get to be at work quicker.

Ever since Uber start auto-adding riders to my trip, I've been adding riders that go very short distance. I broke my lowest fare record today. The fare, according to Uber, was $2.73. My payout was only *$2.05*. What is this?

On Uber's website, POOL is $0.75/mile and $0.10/min. So the fare should be $0.75 x 3.3 + $0.10 x 9 = *$3.38*. Did Uber just take the difference?? I opened up the passenger app and tried to request the same trip (same start location and destination) and the guarantee upfront fare is $3.41, which matches my calculation.

I don't know how Uber get $2.73. As matter of fact, I don't know how Uber does most of the fare calculations. I am going to contact Support for my 60 cents now. 

*Question of the thread: what is your lowest fare ever? Share it here!*


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

perry470 said:


> On Uber's website, POOL is $0.75/mile and $0.10/min. So the fare should be $0.75 x 3.3 + $0.10 x 9 = *$3.38*.


Are you including the base fare? And ubers 25% commission?


----------



## Redtop (Oct 20, 2015)

I've had pool payouts of $1.92.


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

Sadly, I get $2.16 fares all the time. That's a $3.00 minimum with Uber taking 28% here. It used to be $1.91 until they raised their minimum. This is UberX with no Pool in this market.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

$2.33 once


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

$1.61. It was a "pool" that didn't get matched. I couldn't believe it.


----------



## brendon292 (Aug 2, 2016)

I had a X trip pay out $1.91


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

My lowest pool fair has been 1.50.

How much does it pay to drive a stripper across the street to her next venue? 

3.75. I got uncomfortable when she started to talk about her lack of sex.

Lol


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Ubers upfront fare overcharges pax and doesn't give a dime to drivers. Ubers take in some fares is over 50 percent. There are news reports out there. I'm surprised everyone doesn't know this yet.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> Ubers upfront fare overcharges pax and doesn't give a dime to drivers. Ubers take in some fares is over 50 percent. There are news reports out there. I'm surprised everyone doesn't know this yet.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Overcharges riders?
Im not sure what you are talking about.
Also, your percentages are incorrect.
25 percent max for me.
For me i get great fare rates with pool, but, i never turn down pools. 
Im a full time driver.
My acceptance rate at 94 percent is atificially low, due to occasional network "no connect, dropped" pings. 
Matt


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Ask what your riders are paying. Uber doesn't show you what they actually paid. They only show the 'fare'. Even if you add the booking fee to the fare riders are generally paying more. I have several of my own examples of drastic overcharges.

There are many videos on this but here is one.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

A Pittsburgh news station also did a story where a fare was like $11.20 and the driver was paid LESS than 50 percent.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

https://www.google.com/amp/s/wtae.r...rider-s-pockets-meant-for-the-drivers/8303314

Uber essentially raised rates for themselves. Drivers are stuck with the old rates. It's not fair - especially since my car broke down after 1300 rides.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

So the less the driver makes, the better for Uber. More for them. That's why they can't raise rates - drivers would get a cut. Instead, they overcharge riders and hide that from drivers. Uber is a slimy, greedy, scum company. I wouldn't be surprised if they added a tip feature and kept it all for themselves. They are truly greedy greedy greedy.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

When i first started to drive for uber, i was outraged by uber pool rates.
There is such a lack of business in my market.
I decided to accept all pings.
Im at 94 percent accept rate.
I turn down no one, unless they are inconsiderate regarding pick up point and timing. Things can get unsafe.
Ive had to fight with atl police regarding stopping points. 
This is not an easy job.
Matt


----------



## me2 (Nov 6, 2016)

The min far I get is 2.16. I work in Ann Arbor and it can take you 15 min to go less than 2 miles I don't like it. the way I see the money/time break down is like this. 5-8 min to get to rider 5 min wait. Plus 10-15 min drive that only goes two miles works out to 2.16 for 20 min work and even if I get another ride right away it still works out to less than $9 an hour and that's before gas. If uber would charge wait time like lift dose and increase the min fair then these short distance but time-consuming trips would not hit so hard.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Matt's your driver said:


> Overcharges riders?
> Im not sure what you are talking about.
> Also, your percentages are incorrect.
> 25 percent max for me.
> ...


The fare you see is less than what the rider pays.

Then again if you truly accept 100 percent of rides you are one of those sucker drivers who accepts those 20 minute pings so you dont care that Uber is pocketing the difference in up front fares.


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

perry470 said:


> I've been using the destination filter for awhile now to help my daily 30-mile commute (carpool lane) a little better. I've been consistently getting at least one rider each trip, sometimes two. Today I picked up someone near where I live and going to near where I work. It's perfect because I earn more and get to be at work quicker.
> 
> Ever since Uber start auto-adding riders to my trip, I've been adding riders that go very short distance. I broke my lowest fare record today. The fare, according to Uber, was $2.73. My payout was only *$2.05*. What is this?
> 
> ...


Buddy, you think you are the worst? Look at mine, hahahaha. I still have no choice man...


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

I accepted a pool ride that lasted 30 minutes at 3 am., my first week driving and i was mad as hell because i made 1.80 for that trip.
I found a lack of work.
I accept everyone, and i treat everyone with respect no matter what.
Since my pool requests are never turned down, i make bank on all pool rides.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Just keep positive. This is not an easy profession.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

This job can be physically demanding if you live in a big city like the ATL.


----------



## Buddywannaride (Aug 1, 2016)

Work hell driver said:


> Buddy, you think you are the worst? Look at mine, hahahaha. I still have no choice man...


That is pitiful. Yikes. $1.87 for 4 miles and 12 minutes?? What ??!


----------



## Work hell driver (Nov 22, 2016)

Buddywannaride said:


> That is pitiful. Yikes. $1.87 for 4 miles and 12 minutes?? What ??!


You can never imagine that I live in the United States of America, one day, Satan will bring Uber CEO to the hell.


----------



## Matt's your driver (Nov 24, 2016)

Yeah, today was awful. i chased my tail all day.
Did i tell you about Julian's boy? 
It was a nightmare.


----------

